# What Is The Classiest Watch In History?



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, I know it's a big topic.

What do we think the classiest watch in history is?

Can be anything : Modern or vintage.

Pictures will make it a great thread

Alex


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

End of discussion


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> Sorted
> 
> THE ORIGINAL PHOTO IN THIS POST HAS BEEN REMOVED IN THE INTERESTS OF GOOD TASTE.


Get back to that vet & get him/her to increase your medication :doctor: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't think anyone's taking this seriously..are they! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's one!!

Oops sorry misread the title thought it said crappiest watch, and judging by the first two pics I'm not the only one  lol.

:fox:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Sorted
> ...





Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't think anyone's taking this seriously..are they! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was :tease:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Haven't seen a single grain of class so far...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

There can be only one......................


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> End of discussion


I think the name says it all: RAPE!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Haven't seen a single grain of class so far...


Why don't you start then?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll have to go with this fairly rare IWC Portugueser:




























The 'stars' in the moon phase are actually flecks of gold that have to be seen in person to be really appreciated. The shades of blue are really subtle and look like the Milky Way. Actually the whole watch needs to be seen in person - any photographs do not do it justice. I originally saw it listed in their catalog, then that same year, I saw one at a NAWCC show. It truly took my breath away. One just came up at a high end auction house and went for a fair price, but still way too high. Truly the classiest watch EVER made (that I have seen)! Who knows... someday, I may even cash in the whole collection to pick one up - well, narrow it down to a solid 3 or 4 anyways (really - I'm serious!)... I love this watch!

PS: I'm taking it seriously.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


I refer the Right Honourable Hound to my previous answer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> *There can be only one*......................


So true Stan, all bow before the Majesty that is...

*THE RED REKORD *

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> There can be only one......................


Ah memories, haven't seen that for awhile :lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Serious chioce, I really like this one...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Stan said:


> There can be only one......................


I don't know about that... But I do like their ads...:




























Only slightly better than IWC's ads but a long ways off.

That Rolex...? Gimme a break - he didn't say the Blingiest! That is the Classlessiest! (don't bother looking it up)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > *There can be only one*......................
> ...


It's just been refueled with a new Renata cell, but typing is getting rather difficult on this old IBM keyboard.

I'll look for a new Dell or Lenovo, I deserve a new keyboard fro Crimble.:wink1:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

On a serious note.

JLC Reverso - simples


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

class = simplicity

I would say baton hour markers, no date to upset the symmetrical balance, maybe a subsecond dial at 6, and a quality understated manufacturer using their own movement. My grail for this would be a patek philippe in 18k with a white dial, but from my own collection i have these that meet those rules with vastly different price ranges - something for everyone here


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Simple, understated, classic and classy.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

dapper said:


> Serious chioce, I really like this one...


This one is reem!!! I've seen some totes amaze watches but this one is class!!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Andy Tims said:


> On a serious note.
> 
> JLC Reverso - simples


Of course!

However, there is one you can't buy, and it's technically a watch, that deserves consideration as the classiest timepiece ever...H4!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Since it is Sunday, I will take this seriously, probably my most classy watch.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

dapper said:


> Serious chioce, I really like this one...


I really, really like that bezel. Not sure if I'm happy about that or not .


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Here's my vote,

Classically simple


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I like what's been coming in so far!

The JLC Reverso is a great shout.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Andy Tims said:


> On a serious note.
> 
> JLC Reverso - simples


I should never have sold it


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> End of discussion


I wouldn't even allow that in my house!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd nominate a GP - a nice understated complication, I'd say.

RTM


----------



## GETS-UK (Nov 10, 2012)

Well classy = classic. I also think "dressy" when I think classy.

So I'll go with a choice of Patek Calatrava's...


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

What think ye of this Tag Heuer Carrera?

Classy?










Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Rampant said:


> What think ye of this Tag Heuer Carrera?
> 
> Classy?
> 
> ...


In my opinion, I think it is too busy to be classy. The GP above though is lovely!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

This is classy, and not overly expensive. Far more classy than their divers which are Bondy.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the GP is very classy, the Tag more sporty than classy IM(not so)HO

I'll take any of the calatravas!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> This is classy, and not overly expensive. Far more classy than their divers which are Bondy.


Now that, is lovely.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess it depends on your interpretation of the word classy. Personally, I would use the word "elegant" for most of the watches on this thread. They have class as well, of course, but there are some very classy watches out there that are not so simple and elegant 

Comments?

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Dent

* The Denison*


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

For me, Itsguy's speedmaster shouts 'class'.... (photo linked from one of his posts)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

F.a.c.t.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Now that....

That is CLASS.

Just beautiful

Cheerz

Mark H



MattTheBass said:


> For me, Itsguy's speedmaster shouts 'class'.... (photo linked from one of his posts)


----------



## MikeProcter (Sep 16, 2012)

Defender said:


> Simple, understated, classic and classy.


Agreed,

But I also like the simplicity of the CWC G10


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > There can be only one......................
> ...


there are watches in this?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

gonna put in my 40s chrono, again, sorry if you get bored of seeing this watch but after several months of ownership i still look forward to putting it on. Also it's peng and the beauty is not just skin deep


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Dave O said:


> Here's my vote,
> 
> Classically simple


One of my favs, along with the Explorer, and classic Omega Constellations.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*The **RED** Rekord, **The **RED Rekord,* *The RED Rekord*

All Hail *The RED Rekord*

:notworthy:

(Although there is that watch we were going to club together to buy for Mach a while back? That Gold and Nicotine Services? )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> (Although there is that watch we were going to club together to buy for Mach a while back? That Gold and Nicotine Services? )


Nasty Mel, *very nasty!*







:lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you mean this one?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

As mentioned earlier it is all about simplicity of design batons and size for me this for me is one of the classic watch designs (pictures borrowed from Andy's sales thread) I love it and it is as classy on the inside as it is on the outside!


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think this is


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

MattTheBass said:


> For me, Itsguy's speedmaster shouts 'class'.... (photo linked from one of his posts)


That's very kind, but you've clearly overlooked this:










Oops, sorry my mouse slipped. I think I meant these:










A pre-Daytona in black - possibly the coolest rather than the classiest...










But in the end, the award goes to one of the PP Calatrava's seen earlier, or similar watches from Audemars Piguet and Vacheron Constantin.










I'll be wearing something like that when I'm older and wiser, all going well!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

handlehall said:


> Do you mean this one?


Yes Indeedy, that *HAS* to be the one, the Gold and Nicotine "ServiceS"

Mach, I've some Crimble money left over after buying my new Tablet 'puter? :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean this
> ...


I really don`t think that`s nicotine, Mel











> Mach, I've some Crimble money left over after buying my new Tablet 'puter? :lol:


You do know that Santa doesn`t bring presents to naughty boys don`t you Mel?







:lol:


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have given this a bit of thought but settled on what really got me passionate about collecting in the first place ,classic and pretty much unchanged after 45 years.. My 67 navitimer


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Just has to be a Deepstar ( if I could get the back off)


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Modern classic


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I was going to say navitimer but that older one steals it for me it's lovely


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

The Rolex Explorer 1 (36mm).


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I concur with the JLC Reverso

Mind you, the Calatrava and Portuguese aren't half bad...

No - it's the Reverso for me. Classic in stainless steel on steel beads of rice bracelet - lovely!


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

1966 18ct Vacheron & Constantin


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very surprised that no-one's added this to the list yet....the one, the only 'Spork'


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Must have black face


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

*Omega speedy moon watch * H


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very surprised that no-one's added this to the list yet....the one, the only 'Spork'


You have read the topic title haven`t you Roger? :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You have read the topic title haven`t you Roger? :lol:


I have


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You have read the topic title haven`t you Roger? :lol:
> ...


You obviously miss-read the title thinking `L` was `r` & `ss` was `pp`  :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My bad 

Is this any classier?


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, much


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

damn. wrong thread. must get new glasses


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> damn. wrong thread. must get new glasses


 Anyone that wears a chairman mao shouldnt be allowed on here! :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This! 



Stan said:


> There can be only one......................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Stan said : "There can be only one" :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> My bad
> 
> Is this any classier?


100%


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just realised that I hadn`t made a serious addition to this thread so here`s my offering to the proceedings...

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels*



Understated elegance B)


----------

